# Papillon Crate Size?



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys.

I'll be getting a Papillon in a couple weeks, and I'm trying to prepare supplies. From what I've found in my book and online, the recommended crate size for a Papillon is about 24" long. I asked his breeder what size crate he's currently using, and she said he's in a 300 size kennel, which seems a bit big. At the same time, the kennels that I have looked at that were 24" long, didn't seem tall enough (only 11" or 12") for him to stand comfortably.

He's about 10 months old, and his parents weigh about 7 pounds. Does anyone here have any advice? What size crate do you house your Papillon (or similar-sized dog) in?


----------



## NikoBellic (Sep 29, 2011)

I would look for one a couple inches taller and around that long, you can find 18-24 inch ones that are 14-16 inches high


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I personally opt for the bigger the better. I have small crates to travel with and then use an x-pen for daily use. When I did use a crate, I'm not sure how big it was but it had a picture of a boxer on it to give you an idea of size....

My dog is over 11 inches tall so definitely need something taller than 11 inches.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

